# My Chicks this year!



## Richard_Richard (Apr 22, 2005)

Here are some of the 14 chicks that my hen hatched for me this year! 










Above is the mother (Mel) with her 14 chicks (all of which I named) They lived in a cardboard box in a ferret infested wood in New Zealand for the first 2 months of their lives (except i let them out whenever I was down there with them)










This is a picture of them at an even younger stage...










Here are the 5 yellow/golden chicks. Sadly one of them fell ill and died at the age of 3.5 months while I was away in France.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

You take very beautiful pictures...Great job!

Your family of chicks are just so adorable it makes me want to cuddle them all !  Nice looking mom by the way


----------

